# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  فیلم های آموزش جامع ساخت فروشگاه اینترنتی با php  به زبان فارسی

## ostadsho

*
لینک ورود به بخش پنجاه و یکم از مجموعه آموزشی ساخت فروشگاه اینترنتی (موضوع:کاربرد hashing در بحث ثبت نام کاربران با php)*




*لینک ورود به بخش پنجاه وسوم از مجموعه آموزشی ساخت فروشگاه اینترنتی با php  به صورت تصویری (موضوع:*ثبت نام کاربران)



*لینک ورود به بخش پنجاه وهشتم از مجموعه آموزشی ساخت فروشگاه اینترنتی با php  به صورت تصویری 

(موضوع:*آپلود فایل با قابلیت نمایش درصد آپلود،آپلود چندگانه،ذخیره آدرس فایل در دیتابیس و...)



*لینک ورود به بخش شصتم از مجموعه آموزشی ساخت فروشگاه اینترنتی با php  به صورت تصویری 

(موضوع:ادامه بحث*آپلود فایل با قابلیت نمایش درصد آپلود،آپلود چندگانه،ذخیره آدرس فایل در دیتابیس و...) 



*لینک ورود به بخش شصتم و ششم از مجموعه آموزشی ساخت فروشگاه اینترنتی با php  به صورت تصویری (موضوع:ساخت پنل کاربری اعضای سایت* )

----------


## ostadsho

لطفا سوالات و مشکلات مربوط به آموزش ها را در همین تاپیک مطرح بفرمایید.

----------


## davood01

عالی بود  ممنون :تشویق:

----------


## MMSHFE

لطفاً تمام لینکها رو توی پست اول جمع آوری کنید و فقط همون پست رو ویرایش کنید و تاپیک رو برای رفع اشکال بگذارین.

----------


## ostadsho

چشم..حتما...

----------

